# Honda lawn mower problems



## stan (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a Honda lawn mower the model is a Hromony HRB 215. Here is the problem the engine starts if I put gas in the carb opening, but only runs for about 10 seconds then quits. Here is what I have done: Checked the carb, the carb is getting good gas flow to the float chermber, the float is not stuck, and moves up and down freely. Any help appreciated Stan


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

first off, wrong forum

second, it sounds like the pick-up for the carb is clogged, best thing to do is take the carb off completely and soak it, than blow everything out with compressed air


----------

